

Ask HN: Recent Experience with Heroku - jnorthrop

Over the past weekend I moved my blog off of Tumblr to Heroku. Their documentation couldn't have been more clear and deployment was dead simple. However, day 2 after my launch I find if I hit the site (as of 5:45am EST) I get an application error. I'm finding the same for heroku.com as well, although status.heroku.com shows no problems.<p>So I'm asking for other's experience with reliability and support at Heroku. I'm in the process of building something and I'd rather not launch on an unstable platform.
======
Argorak
If you are talking about the outage happening at the moment, It is on the
status page:

<https://status.heroku.com/>

In my experience, the error rate is not higher then at any other hosted
solution.

~~~
jnorthrop
Looks like my post beat the status page by a minute or two...

Thanks for the feedback.

------
jnorthrop
Looks like I'm not alone <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3532715>

